# alpine 3900 D/A convertor



## elektron (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello ,I have got alpine 3900 D/A convertor and would like to control its pre-amplifier. Is it only possible way to control it with alpine 7618/9R or with any M-BUS head unit_?

I have got also alpine 7944 with optical /toslink/ output, I would like to connect this unit with optical cable to alpine 3900 D/A convertor. Then I will need 7618/9 casette deck for control volume /balance... of 3900D/A?


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

Your best bet would be a 7618/9r with a 5957s or 5959s changer. The changers have fiber optic out.

Pete


----------



## elektron (Nov 9, 2012)

allnpt0 said:


> Your best bet would be a 7618/9r with a 5957s or 5959s changer. The changers have fiber optic out.
> 
> Pete


Thanks, but where to find Alpine 7618/9? 
There is no problem for me to make digital optical output (toslink) to any device (head unit or cd changer)


----------

